# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بیوتکنولوژِی (ناپیوسته)

## black diamond

با سلام
میخواستم بدونم نظر شما راجب دکترای نا پیوسته بیوتکنولوژِی چیه و با چه رتبه ای میشه قبول شد (پایین ترینش) یکی از دوستام پارسال با 2000 قبول شده بود
بازار کار داره؟؟
قبولی در مقطع ارشد و دکتراش چطوریه؟؟
منظورم پیوستش نیست خودم اونو میدونم

----------


## Mobina77

با 12000 منطقه دو هم قبول میشن نمیدونم پایین ترینش چنده
کار تو شهرستان نیست کلا بجز تهران فک نکنم جای دیگه کار باشه مگه اینکه بخوای استاد دانشگاه شی که بازم شنیدم خیلی سخته
راجع به مقطعای بالاترش چیز خاصی نشنیدم فک نکنم سخت باشه

----------


## ZAPATA

اساسن ... تو زمینه رشته های علوم پایه حساب میشه .... که البته جنبه کاربردیش و آزمایشگاهیش بیشتره ..... :::
..........
کارت خوب باشه ....... بتونی چه تو مدت تحصیل ... چه حال اگه بعدش واسه ارشد ..... قوی کار کنی و حداقل یه مقاله داشته باشی .... احتمالش بیشتره که تو شرکت های تحقیقاتی کار واست جور بشه ...... :::::: 
...............................


یه زمان که این رشته خیلی دوس داشتم (البته الانم این رشته رو دوس دارم،  ولی خب ..... !) خیلی دنبالش بودم ..... اول بار مستقیم رفتم دانشکده  داروسازی (فردوسی مشهد) با خود خانم دکتر فاطمه مصفا (رئیسه گروه بیوتک) حرف زدم ... و  البته بعدش هم استادای خودم  ..... خانم دکتر مصفا تخصص اصلیش بیوتک دارو  بود .... استادای خودم بیوتک گیاهی ........ و بعدشم بهونه ای شد با یه  دانشجو دکترای بیوتک میکروبی تو دانشکده علوم آشنا شدم ! .... :Yahoo (106):

----------

